# Best SIM Card for Internet in Bangalore



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a SIM to use exclusively for internet.

Speed has to be good, either really high speed EDGE (30kBps minimum) or really cheap 3G in EDGE zone price.

Will be often connecting to the internet via laptop, and reasonable internet usage will be there.

Please suggest a good provider. Current DOCOMO EDGE is hopeless in speed.

Budget: 100/month max for EDGE and upto 150-200/month for 3G.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 5, 2011)

For Airtel:

2G for Rs.98 gives you 2GB
3G for Rs.201 gives you 500MB


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2011)

Sarath said:


> For Airtel:
> 
> 2G for Rs.98 gives you 2GB
> 3G for Rs.201 gives you 500MB



2G speeds ???
And 3G 500MB limit too low. Need atleast 1GB even if I will only be browsing.

How is Idea ?? Many say its fastest in Bangalore ?


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 6, 2011)

Try Vodafone here in Bhubaneswar speed is 256 kbps.(2G)


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 6, 2011)

Airtel's got a Rs 675 / 3.125GB free plan. There's a reduced 1.75GB plan as well, can't recall the cost.

(PS: I've used the Airtel 3G as my main internet connection, 's been pretty awesome).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 6, 2011)

sumit05 said:


> Try Vodafone *here in Bhubaneswar* speed is 256 kbps.(2G)



2G prefer Bangalorean replies because mileage varies a LOT with city. 



coolpcguy said:


> Airtel's got a Rs 675 / 3.125GB free plan. There's a reduced 1.75GB plan as well, can't recall the cost.
> 
> (PS: I've used the Airtel 3G as my main internet connection, 's been pretty awesome).



The price is for postpaid and not prepaid. And this plan has a cap of 1.125GB actually. Then bill upto 2000rs @ 2p/100KB. Pretty expensive then


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2011)

bump!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2011)

No hopes buddy. 2G speeds are pathetic. And 3G is damn expensive.

Using Airtel's Rs. 98, 2G in my new Android, O1. And that sucks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2011)

MHG said:
			
		

> either really high speed EDGE (*30kBps minimum*)



That is not even *maximum* in EDGE. Though speeds do _peak_ 30+ or sometimes 40+ (in my connection), but average is never above 25-28. I have been using GPRS since *pure GPRS* days, and 29KB/s is the fasted average I got till date. My friend uses Docomo in B'lore and he says its good. Don't know about others.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

Well even 25-28 will do but problem is even I'm using docomo at the moment and the speeds I get are averaging around 6-12kBps 

So if anyone is getting an average above 25kBps in Bangalore, please let me know your SIM


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 18, 2011)

In a city like bangalore (where the internet users are extremely high), 2G is not the preferred way to use internet! Move to 3G. Vodafone 3G(which runs on Airtel's 3G network) offers 1GB for Rs.375 which i feel is pretty good


----------



## Alok (Dec 18, 2011)

Vodafone or Airtel, both are good.

 but beware don't recharge vodafone while using internet they'll activate plan again and again automatically.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

How is BSNL ?


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 18, 2011)

^^Dont even think of it!

Stick to Airtel or Vodafone. Don't even think of idea, bsnl, aircel, uninor etc....
You can try docomo though. But i would say, stick to the market leaders!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2011)

bsnl has best 3g coverage.
i get 7Mbps at rr nagar, no connection drops,full signal strength. 

whats good about bsnl are -

1. their s/w doesnt open a browser with their homepage, every time you connect to net.
2. the dialler s/w has got CALL & MESSAGING options, which no other isp provides.
3. pings are fantastic, under 80ms to Southeast Asia

only con i've seen so far is, you HAVE to close bsnl dialler s/w BEFORE shutting down pc , win7 asks to close that s/w or it wont shut down.

tata have the worst customer care, it took them a week to restore their stupid 3g network, and a whole month to replace the usb modem.
during that month, i got bsnl 3g & i've have been happy with their service.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

shashank_re said:


> ^^Dont even think of it!
> 
> Stick to Airtel or Vodafone. Don't even think of idea, bsnl, aircel, uninor etc....
> You can try docomo though. But i would say, stick to the market leaders!



Anything particularly wrong with Idea and BSNL ? Never heard complaints from Idea service in Bangalore and never heard complaints from BSNL GPRS in Bangalore (BSNL has lots of "all lines are busy" errors wrt calls though).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 19, 2011)

I have used following with my phone.. I do not have PC hence onlt option for internet is via phone with prepaid sim only..

AIrtel
Aircel
Docomo
Idea$

And I think aircel is good... 

Sim nowdays are very cheap even you can get free.... Try different card for few days and then decide what is good for you...


----------

